# FDNY EMT in Trouble



## ffemt8978 (Jun 21, 2011)

http://www.silive.com/eastshore/index.ssf/2011/06/staten_island_emt_accused_of_f.html



> STATEN ISLAND, N.Y. -- An FDNY EMT fondled a female car crash victim and tried to insinuate himself into a romance with her in the days following the wreck, police allege.


----------



## frdude1000 (Jun 21, 2011)

Maybe she injured her breast and he was palpating for dcap-btls?  Haha jk wow this dude is done...thats a good way to end your career.

Next service he interviews with: Why did you leave?

Him: "I cupped a patients breast and sexted her"


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 21, 2011)

...maybe he TUBEed her?  

/hopefully not too obscure given the source material...


----------



## nemedic (Jun 21, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> ...maybe he TUBEed her?
> 
> /hopefully not too obscure given the source material...



Nope, not too obscure. Even though has been cancelled for a few years now, that reference came from the show ER IIRC.


----------



## emsunit37 (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow.. First a car wreck then a stalker thats luck


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 30, 2011)

*Doesn't sound like a first-time thing.*

I bet a good attorney can find others who will testify at a civil trial.


----------



## TxParamedic (Jun 30, 2011)

Or it will turn out she is a loon, made advances to the EMT that he didn't respond to, etc. Only the lawsuits will tell.


----------



## zzyzx (Jul 7, 2011)

Guilty until proven innocent. 

I think the ex-IMF chief/ex-future president of France might be sympathetic to this guy's case.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 7, 2011)

zzyzx said:


> Guilty until proven innocent.
> 
> I think the ex-IMF chief/ex-future president of France might be sympathetic to this guy's case.


There's always these two...


----------



## CAOX3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Maybe we should allow for due process before casting judgement.

I know its hard for the uneducated mind to remain neutral until the facts are revealed.

An allegation is merely that, until proven otherwise.

If he is guilty, which I will reserve judgement on until the facts are presented.  Then he should suffer the harshest punishment allowed by law, to betray the trust of the public in a time of distress is the most reprehensible crime.


----------

